# تعلم صناعة الدهانات والمعاجين



## chem1982 (29 فبراير 2012)

الي اي شخص يريد تعلم صناعة الدهانات يتابع معي خطوات صناعتها عبر المنتدي


----------



## Lithium ion (29 فبراير 2012)

في انتظار الشرح ، رجاء توضيح الستوكو


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (30 أبريل 2012)

انا كمان منتظر الشرح


----------



## iaia2100 (30 أبريل 2012)

*فاصل ونعود
*​


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (6 مايو 2012)

iaia2100 قال:


> *فاصل ونعود
> *​




عدى اسبوع 
ناوي تعود امتى ؟


----------



## احمد اوشيك (26 مايو 2012)

شكر لمجهودك ان الامة محتاج لامثالكم


----------



## احمدابو السعود 2 (10 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ياريت حد يفدنى عايز اعرف مصلب مائى سفاف لصناع البوبات الديكوريه


----------

